# Bright Orange MK2 Escort Rally car... and a wee prize competition as well..



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good morning all Just a few snaps of The Mk2 Escort we maintain for a good friend of OCD-ni/Gloss Workz. Just in for a good wash and some new temporary decals as the car was doing 00 car and a celebrity ride at a local rally: The Lurgan Park Rally.

The car was washed using Orchar Autocare All Purpose Cleaner to remove some long standing dirt and flies. Washed using the 2 bucket method. Wiped down Stickers added then it was protected withOrchard Autocare Speed Seal and topped with Orchard Autocare Speed Wax. for a simple spray on product the finish is pretty much up there with some of the best. The products are designed to really bring out the colour of the car that's for sure.

Thinking of running a wee competition. To celebrate the launch we will be picking one person who posts a reply on this thread who will receive some of the first production bottles that will be personalized for them as a one off! Hope you enjoy the pics..






















































































































and just as it was being loaded into the lorry it rained!!! Typical, so here are a few beading shots...



















all the best and get posting!!!

Rollo.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooo please pick me never won anything before and can try it on my panther black black ST i will put pics up.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely looking 'Scort, l used to rally a big wing Mk1 back in the day when this was all fields.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome car, loving the orange.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great looking Mk2, cant beat them for some sideways junction action :driver:


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice. Seen it at lurgan on saturday. it didnt look too well at the end of the day


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Too right she got a bit of a thump but will be back looking like new very soon. If the rear quarters on a mk2 are intact your just not trying hard enough lol!!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking superb Ronnie, good to see the motorsport cars of this era getting some special treatment, real true classics deserve this kind of special product and attention!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep it will be in for a bit of a rebuild so will have plenty of pics when we get at it. Also have an ex works gp4 escort coming in soon for some TLC so keep watching..


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Lovely motor budi my old boss had a mk1 used to love geting a run out in her.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome, love them old Escort rally cars


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving that car. Looks awesome. Oh and pick me!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

It looks great, love the mudflaps! Please pick me :lol:


----------



## Max 1000000 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks amazing! Good job too on the positioning of the vinyl, not as easy as it looks! Is there anything you boys don't do to perfection?? 
Also just noticed my wife's cousin's kitchen place sponsor (LA Kitchens) on the back window. Another perfectionist!!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks way too tidy to be a rally car! Nice work.


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Mk2 looks awesome, Great job.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Great car looking even better after the detail!


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

looking good , wishing you safe and successful rallying


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

My favorite car,nice work


----------



## dk03rvc (Mar 12, 2008)

Mmmmm, a big juicy Ford........thirst quenching !!


----------



## J W (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks great, love the car and the orange


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good in the ORCHARD COUNTY COLOURS , and the funniest program on tv on the car helps too


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

ahh mk2 escort, I love them, my all time favourite car and the first car I owned also.
This one is (was?) stunning in the pics.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Pornage:argie::argie::argie:

Love the mrs browns boys decal:thumb:


----------



## JamieB911 (Apr 16, 2012)

Awsome colour & a great looking car, love it!


----------



## JamieB911 (Apr 16, 2012)

Awsome colour & great looking car, love it


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks fantastic and brings me back to my days as a yung 'un in Yorkshire, helping out spannering for a cousin who had a Mk2, which was replaced by a Lotus Sunbeam!


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

My dad used to have a mexico in that colour when i was a kid, used to love helping him wash it with a dirty sponge and fairy liquid


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Old school, love it. Always feel that old Fords have a bit of character about them. Is the Red and Yellow car in pic 8 next?


----------



## ST Kyle (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great, some fantastic MKII's in the Orchard County.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Proper rwd 'scort and Mrs Browns Boys, what's not to like? Lol


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I just love these old escorts, stunning work on it too..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Stunning, takes me back a few years to when I had my Mk2 Mexico, great work on a great car, the Orchard really makes it pop!:thumb:


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

love seeing details on bright colours, everything just lights up and it looks stunning


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys.. Keep them coming. will run this until next week end and pic a winner but if we get enough posts we will probably pic several!!!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Iron cleanse is working like a charm in that first picture. Great example of a mk2


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I seen this down at Lurgan Park,I was wondering why it was one of the cleanest car's there,now I know why lol

top job using cracking product's,I'll b up at the weekend,so hope you've got some stock at home :thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

That looks awesome. Love the colour


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Mk2 Escort mmmmmmmm


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! :argie:

Haven't seen one of these in years and the colour, well ... :doublesho


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rollo, can you ask your friend how he is finding the DMac Tyres ? im in need of some new ones for my Mk1 and have seen these around.


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

Mk2 Absoultley beautiful ! Great Job ! :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will do Tom. Think it took a while to get heat into them but will ask what he thought when on the stage as the last rally was a mix of tarmac mud and gravel.


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Shame it wont stay that clean for long,good job done.:thumb:


----------



## brayboy (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic mk2. Brings back some good memories from a rally day I did in Wales many years ago.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, stunning car, remember one being at college about 10 years ago, similar colour and same arches!

Would love one, great work


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

what a beefer! LOVE IT! Coming to Ford Fair this?
Nice job


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Looks fantastic Ronnie

loving the old skool motors like this


----------



## mcwharam (Apr 23, 2008)

Super car from my youth - love the work..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks everyone... Keep posting everyone will be picking a winner on Friday...


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a fantastic car! It reminds me of the mk2 my Dad had when I was a kid, sadly it got written off... By an AA van.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Awesome car. I love flat front mk2 escorts, especially forest arched rally machines!!


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

stunning car ! love the colour, fits perfect to the mk2 !


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Great car and fab pics...when is the little red one being done with the yellow roof? (review pics)


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

gavlar1200 said:


> What a fantastic car! It reminds me of the mk2 my Dad had when I was a kid, sadly it got written off... By an AA van.


Bet he had a break down after doing that to your dads car!!


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Great job on a stunning car , assuming it s got twin Webbers it s looks now matches how it sound s. Canny beat the sound of twin webbers suckin and blowin on a MK 2 Escort going through a forest stage .:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys. only 2 more days to go and we will pick a winner. Going to send a bottle of Iron cleanse to the winning number picked from a hat!


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

aw thats just what i need think i will book friday off to check the thread


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Dream car right there :argie:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right closing this at midnight so its your last chance to get posting!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

That looks class Ronnie, superb work as always. Used to love watching these on some of the rallies back home. Im originally from Banbridge so not too far from you guys.

Tim


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great to meet another Local Tim. nothing like a mk2 thats for sure i had 12 of them and a van but none were as good looking as this but all had welded diffs and were fond of going sideways at every opportunity lol!!!


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lovely to see the car all prepared for the event, me and the misses had a lovely day watching, even with the weather. Here's a photo of the car in action before its little 'ding' later in the day.


lurgan-park-rally-31 by matt303uk, on Flickr


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Canny beat the oldies!!! Great finish!


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks just like mine lol.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice im liking this allot.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks for the great comments guys.. Great action shot!!!


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Good morning all Just a few snaps of The Mk2 Escort we maintain for a good friend of OCD-ni/Gloss Workz. Just in for a good wash and some new temporary decals as the car was doing 00 car and a celebrity ride at a local rally: The Lurgan Park Rally.
> 
> The car was washed using Orchar Autocare All Purpose Cleaner to remove some long standing dirt and flies. Washed using the 2 bucket method. Wiped down Stickers added then it was protected withOrchard Autocare Speed Seal and topped with Orchard Autocare Speed Wax. for a simple spray on product the finish is pretty much up there with some of the best. The products are designed to really bring out the colour of the car that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Looks too clean and tidy to go and get dirty in a Rally Stage , nice well kept motor , hope to see more at the Classic Car Show at the N.E.C in November


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Clean Machine*

Looks too well looked after to go and get it dirty in a forest stage . Hope to see more classic rally cars at the Classic car Show , N.E.C Birmingham in November.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

****ney123 said:


> ooooooooooooooooooo please pick me never won anything before and can try it on my panther black black ST i will put pics up.


Ya big sook ye !! LOL

Great looking car dude. Sweet as a nut !! :detailer::thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

what a stunning car :argie:


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Im not bother about the comp, I just love MK1 and MK2 escorts!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive been pondering this for a while thanks to the rally coverage on Motors tv . Why has there never been a modern Irish world rally champion* tarmac or forest. Its not as though there short of talent is it.Frank Kelly, Darren Gass Gary Jennings to name a few
*wrc*


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks guys for the replies. 

would agree with you Zippo. I suppose the closest is Kris Meeke who is a top guy. I know his brother and know the total dedication he has put into it, but I think the money is the limiting factor as only a few actually make a living as most also pay for the drive until you get a full works deal then it a lot of pople waiting to take you job for less money!

Darren Gass is another local who live about 4 miles form me and has had an amazing season thats for sure. takes mega money to do this sport at any level and personally I think thats why we have not seen one. esp when they come over here our boys sho most how it is done on tarmac!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I miss my mk2, had a 1600 sport on twin 45s as my first car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

They were the waggon I have 12 cars and a van back in the day and not one cost me more than £80... Those were teh days!


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice motor, always fancied on of those 'back in the day'.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow that's incredible


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

bigmc said:


> I miss my mk2, had a 1600 sport on *twin 45s *as my first car.


What a noise they made. I had a Mk3 Cortina in the good old days _1st_ car that had twin 45's lightened and balanced crank, flywheel clutch, ported polished head omega pistons and a tank full of fuel every night. I couldn't do it now though not with the price of juice oh ,and a wife a couple of kids 6 cats and a dog to support. I'm buggered if i can remember what cam i had in it .Its going to send me daft now until i remember

Daz


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> many thanks guys for the replies.
> 
> would agree with you Zippo. I suppose the closest is Kris Meeke who is a top guy. I know his brother and know the total dedication he has put into it, but I think the money is the limiting factor as only a few actually make a living as most also pay for the drive until you get a full works deal then it a lot of pople waiting to take you job for less money!
> 
> Darren Gass is another local who live about 4 miles form me and has had an amazing season thats for sure. takes mega money to do this sport at any level and personally I think thats why we have not seen one. esp when they come over here our boys sho most how it is done on tarmac!


I know its a blinkered view/reply but its a shame when cash comes before talent I'm pretty sure the Irish lads have a switch in the car they flick that must say NO FEAR . Number 1 on my things to do list is to watch the molls gap (sp) stage when the Mk2 are running. That an amazing stage

Daz


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

i love mk2's will have another in the future


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the old escorts


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nothing beats a good Mk2 thats for sure.


----------

